# Windows update killed Vista I'm pissed



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't even have it on auto install. I heard that I'm not the only one that hit this today....

Machine boots says installed part 3 then reboots. Can't go in to safe mode, command prompt anything....I lost my vista CD so I'm Fed I'm pissed.

I hate forced updates. I BOUGHT MY FING COPY MS!!!!!!1


Now it's just bluescreening because I tried and tried to boot in 50 times today and it fed it up. I'm soooo  Fing pissed right now........really I'm at loss of words.

I think MS should pay be 180USD for my copy of Vista for breaking it with a forced update. I really do. It's their damn fault and I think it will take over 2 hours to fix AT LEAST.

After backing everything up. At 50 dollars an hour THEY OWE ME.


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 21, 2008)

which update was it?


----------



## Dark_Webster (Dec 21, 2008)

^ -Yeah, what was it?

I haven't got problems with my updates on Vista... neither I got a BSOD...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know it's a update of 3

it went one two and the 3ed it hits 0% install then reboots.


This is the first BAD update I have had from them. Remember when I said I never turn off my computer. it's because of shit like this that happens to me. I turned it off last night being Green. That's what the world gives me in return for being green.....

-----------

If you never have had a blue screen of death in vista you have never pushed your system to the breaking point yet LOL.....


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 21, 2008)

What does your bsod say? if you get one


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Hell I don't know it shows up for 2secs then goes away. I am also on stock settings.

I have swapped video cards and ram just to make sure.

It's MS bad update. PALiT_Guy told me on the  phone about it this morning. That's the only reason I knew that they had sent out a bad update locking peoples machines up.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Dec 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I don't know it's a update of 3
> 
> it went one two and the 3ed it hits 0% install then reboots.
> 
> ...



That kind of 3's updates are probably kernel/system updates...

If at least you had a DVD of Vista, you could probably recover the system.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hnm... I guess you have the "auto-download, but notify to install" option?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Hnm... I guess you have the "auto-download, but notify to install" option?



Yea I have notify. I did not click install I KNOW I DIDN'T

Still some updates you get no matter what. Unless you go kill off the background.....I do like to keep windows updated because I don't run a virus destroyer and that stops most viruses by getting the updates.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you have sp2 beta on? or sp1? or none of em?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Just SP1

I have no beta on that machine.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 21, 2008)

Vista is tricky, if you have that option, and if you shutdown your computer (not restart), it will auto-install the updates before it's shutting down.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Dark_Webster said:


> That kind of 3's updates are probably kernel/system updates...
> 
> If at least you had a DVD of Vista, you could probably recover the system.



I lost the CD I think I sent it out with a customer on accident

I have looked EVERYWHERE for it. I think I used it to format someones computer and forgot it in their drive......


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Vista is tricky, if you have that option, and if you shutdown your computer (not restart), it will auto-install the updates before it's shutting down.



Look I just flip the breaker when I turn off my machine. Vista always updates when I start the computer.

I never do the safe shut down there is no point in doing that. I don't care if it saves my last settings from my last boot


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 21, 2008)

And, I forgot to say this, If you want to shutdown without installing updates, there will be a lil arrow point down next to the shutdown button, that will give you an option to shutdown without installing updates.

EDIT:



DaMulta said:


> Look I just flip the breaker when I turn off my machine. Vista always updates when I start the computer.
> 
> I never do the safe shut down there is no point in doing that. I don't care if it saves my last settings from my last boot



Well... I'm usually doing things the normal way, so it would be easier for me to find the problem later...

Flip the break? Hit the power off button?


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats a stupid way to shut down, dude  You have a high change of corupting windows files that way! get on another pc, download a new vista image, burn it and try to repair it that way


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

I know LOL

I didn't tell it to update that's the whole deal.

PLUS I was told I'm not the only person this happened too.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Dec 21, 2008)

Wasn't Microsoft also forcing Windows to do the WGA update? So that they could put all that nagging warnings on people's machines.

And, you can perfectly download a Vista DVD. You have a legit key...


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Hell I don't know it shows up for 2secs then goes away.



A couple of questions maybe I can help:

- is vista x64 or x86?
- do you have Office 2007?

I had the 3-part update yesterday... I'll take a screenshot of my update history so maybe you or other members can check...

Edit: okay here's the shot -







Edit again -- And yes this particular 3-part update gives you a warning not to power off the pc... It does part 1 and part 2 while powering off (safely) and then this morning when I powered on the pc it started doing part 3.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Thats a stupid way to shut down, dude  You have a high change of corupting windows files that way! get on another pc, download a new vista image, burn it and try to repair it that way



WHY is it?

In the old days when you had to manually park your heads on a hard drive before you turned it off yes. Now they do that by them selfs.

Dude I have shut machines down like this for YEARS. My boss used to flip out on me for doing it on all the severs until he revised that noting was going to happen.


I install pci cards DVD players IDE dives you name it when machines are ON. I do this on working severs too!!!


----------



## proletariandan (Dec 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Look I just flip the breaker when I turn off my machine. Vista always updates when I start the computer.
> 
> I never do the safe shut down there is no point in doing that. I don't care if it saves my last settings from my last boot



I hope this is a joke...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

It was the 64bit I wonder which one it was.

No I have open office installed I like it better.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

proletariandan said:


> I hope this is a joke...



No I have been messing with machines for 25 years.........


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 21, 2008)

Just cause it hasent killed any of your stuff YET, dosent mean its good for it.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Dec 21, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Just cause it hasent killed any of your stuff YET, dosent mean its good for it.



One time I killed a hard drive flipping the switch... when I started the computer the disk was on fire .


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

/kb957247
The help

Now I did do a reg hack to that part of windows and made it the good old fashion run button that could be it.

OR 
kb960714/


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 21, 2008)

The thing is, if you flip the switch to power off your pc, you won't be allowing certain updates to work as they should while installing, ie like this:





And that particular update had part 1 & 2 while you do a safe shut down, and part 3 when you power on the pc. I remember well because I seen it yesterday both on laptop and desktop.

(PS don't you hear the hdd make an ugly 'chink' when you flip the switch? I think the only pc's which won't be damaged would be those with SSD's, though there would still be the issue of corrupted updates such as what unfortunately happened in your case)


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> ...ugly 'chink'...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Na the drive is alive and well no dead clicks LOL

Don't say that that would make like drive 4 or 5 this year LOL

That was from dropping them while they where on BTW besides one 500GIG Booo died after one month after I dumped my pics from my camera on it.......
I don't RMA hard drives and NEVER EVER EVER will.

I don't trust those clucks in China and never will. If I buy a drive and it dies in one day after using it. It's dead to me and no RMA I swear.

I just get to 0% where you are at and it reboots. Sometimes shows me my login names for 1sec before it reboots. I tired many times to race it to click on my name LOL..... I can't believe command prompt boot will not even boot  up....Windows restore should be put in dos safety net boot up....


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

The reason it would corrupt updates like I said is when you just turn a computer off it does not save what it was doing. A windows update would not save what it's doing. I just didn't tell it to INSTALL THE UPDATE. If It had waited for me to come back into windows and FINISH downloading what ever it was doing and I TOLD it to install I would have no issues.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> those clucks in China



 just to clarify I meant a "chink" _sound_, lol oli_ramsay you made me spit my tea on my keyboard!

Da Multa - yes probably it started installing (because it deemed itself an indispensible update or whatever) while you were using the pc and you didn't realise (obviously since you didn't instruct pc to install update) and then the update got disrupted when you powered off.... Ugh tough luck... 

MS really should make it that no updates are installed if you set updates on manual!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

This is what I was working on last night. I bet I had over 40 - 50 blue screens of death......BUT like I said I booted one last time normal before I went to bed. I also didn't do that 40-50 in a row. Most locks happened at bios boot.




DaMulta said:


> 100% stable
> 
> 2.1v







DaMulta said:


> Well I ALMOST hit those timing in vista last night at 2Ghz Crazy fing volts.
> 
> I pumped 2.5 into DDR3 last night......yea
> 
> ...



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3516916#post3516916


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2008)

Dark_Webster said:


> That kind of 3's updates are probably kernel/system updates...
> 
> If at least you had a DVD of Vista, you could probably recover the system.



Recovering the system when on Vista is utterly pointless. I did that on my dad's machine and it took 8hrs to finish. Ill never do that again. Its just quicker to format and reinstall everything.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 21, 2008)

Some updates have to be forced, for people to update. I can't see the wrong part in that. You can set windows to only tell you when there are updates, and it aint gonna shove any updates into you. if you told it to download updates but tell you when to install, its gonna install the critical ones when you turn you computer on next time


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Some updates have to be forced, for people to update. I can't see the wrong part in that. You can set windows to only tell you when there are updates, and it aint gonna shove any updates into you. if you told it to download updates but tell you when to install, its gonna install the critical ones when you turn you computer on next time



You can't see the wrong?

I know poeple that don't have internet AT ALL. They call into MS and they give them a key code to unlock their system. They are not going to get those updates because they are not on the internet. WHY is it then that I am on the Internet and AM FORCED to have to take a update. When there are a lot of people with NO INTERNET that will never get that update.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 21, 2008)

You arent forced.. You could just have set your update to only tell you when there are new updates to download, and not make it download em


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

It told me that I chose when it installs. Not it installs when it wants to.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 21, 2008)

The reason it is forced on ppl with internet is so that the security of your OS isnt compromised. People without internet do not have to worry about that.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea but

There is a reason you have a running machine and a test machine. So you can TEST updates on a machine and see if everything still works after the update.

No one in big buisness updates their machines WITHOUT testing it on another box first.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 21, 2008)

And no one in a buisness are having it set to download em  they are all set to tell when they are ready to get downloaded.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Went and bought this at Best Buy




50 60 dollars IDK I used the PC Repair Credit card/I could use it at work
http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/thermaltake_blacx_hard_drive_docking_station/
Man did it make this backup EASY EASY!!!!!!
Very cool product. Two thumbs up!!


Anyways not that bad almost have 300 gigs of information backed up and almost done.

Then I'm burning off a copy of Windows 7 and saying goodbye to Crappy Vista!!!!

And hello to Alfa Beta Windows 7 that's already better than Vista LOL


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Went and bout this at Best Buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering its based off Vista and was probably built from a Vista build and reworked.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

It's a windows 2000 to XP 

That's what I call it.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2008)

Almost more like a winme to xp....


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 22, 2008)

i tried putting a molex power cable into a hard drive while the pc was on and booted up and it failed and turned off black screen nothing

i know you can hot swap hard drives just adding components while the pc is on isnt recommended it can fuber them

youve been doing that for 25years so you know better than me (sorry it sounded like i was being a dickhead i was meant to be agreeing)

that pic was distasteful man i wouldn't have done that

nothing downloads or installs on my pc unless i go to windows update and click a button to do it so i dunno why it was auto updating even tho you disabled it, must be a bug or summit or your mistake

windows updates are supposed to be tested

i know why its fuberd its because you didnt shutdown properly and let windows update do the 3rd thing

EDIT: to stop people like you f'kn something up it should be manual all the time unless you tell it to autoupdate

like just do a popup at start up do you want to check for updates or there is a recommended update blah blah


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't want to sound like a dick eaither I was just realy pissed I walked in and my machine didn't boot. There isn't much that pisses me off but that does LOL.


It's all under control now tho.

Yea you guys are right turning a PC off like that is not the best idea. 99.99% of the time noting will happen. When you hot swap drives you have to be fast because you can make a spark when you plug a drive in with the PSU dishing out power. You just go to device manager and tell it to find new hardware. It always pulls it up or should LOl.

When I came into day

It did step one

It did step two

Then step three it did this.

Almost all the update did work./


----------



## AsRock (Dec 22, 2008)

Sad,  only issue's i have had with updates was with SP1 with Vista. Thats why i will hold back on SP2.

I ended up reinstalling about 7 times all different ways before it worked right..  Witch ended up being a 3xxMB file which was no were near the size of the other times either though auto update or finding different versions of SP1.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this the pic that is wrong?
http://img.techpowerup.org/081126/rubywowjpg.jpg


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2008)

system restore man. saves vista (almost) every time.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

What system restore I lost my vista DVD LOL

No safe mode noting.


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

DOM said:


>



I can make people smile at all times LOL


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2008)

didnt read it so did you fix it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2008)

did you try my method of getting things to work?

its tried and true. 

alot of ppl on TPU have bought into my "secret" and they swear it works just as much as i do.

you gotta fart on it.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

lol

I'll give that a try next time


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2008)

I keep a spare XP install on an an unused SATA drive just for occasions like this.

I also have Automatic updates completely disabled, just to prevent these kind of things. Auto updates always pop up at the most inopportune times. Muphy's Law at it's finest, never fails.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 22, 2008)

You can grab a copy of the x64 Vista Recovery Disc .iso here

http://rapidshare.com/files/167942246/Windows_Vista_x64_Recovery_Disc.iso


Can come in useful at times like this.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Ahh 7 is sooo much nicer even without N drivers installed yet


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

See I'm leget

I have Microsoft geniuen soft installed, and MS is letting me download files.


----------



## hat (Dec 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> WHY is it?
> 
> In the old days when you had to manually park your heads on a hard drive before you turned it off yes. Now they do that by them selfs.
> 
> ...



Heh. Do you or do you have a history of smoking crack?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

hat said:


> Heh. Do you or do you have a history of smoking crack?



I never liked crack in my yonger days. Just the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NOTE: It's been about 10 years come April......
--------------------------
Your to young to remember this.

On the old drives you used to have to type in a command to turn off your hard drive and park the heads. Other wise you would lose data. 

Then came the big thing

You didn't have to type that command anymore.

Guess what? The drives still do that


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just out of interest, did you get it fixed, or have you just wiped and put Windows 7 on now?
Just cus I had the exact same problem as you, only way around it for me, was to boot into safe mode, do a system restore, then hide the update that had caused it. Tho it was a few months ago now. I have a fully legit Vista HP x64, and a good damn update fubar'd my install.

Anyone know when windows 7 is due for final release? I want it now but cant be bothered with beta anymore, lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Windows 7/ 2010 or 2011


Trust me the beta is better than vista BY FAR.

If you install this o/s you too will throw vista out the door.


I have been meaning to install it on this machine for ever BUT I never got around to backing up pics and all that sorts of things. Stuff I'll never pull out llike the 10000s of DVDs and CDs that I don't even know what are on them backed up....that I keep saying I'm going to put them in one by one and see what they are. I have a bad habit of not marking what the disc is. Like I will remember whats on it when all the others look the same lol....slap my self for that one.


No I went and bought





And backed up all my data with ease on my old trusty computer.

Let me tell you that thing is worth the money. I LOVE IT. I didn't know how much I would like that thing till I used it. It's a have to own thing now.

So if any of you trust what I have to say. Go buy one. it's on the page before this page.




alexp999 said:


> Just out of interest, did you get it fixed, or have you just wiped and put Windows 7 on now?
> Just cus I had the exact same problem as you, only way around it for me, was to boot into safe mode, do a system restore, then hide the update that had caused it. Tho it was a few months ago now. I have a fully legit Vista HP x64, and a good damn update fubar'd my install.
> 
> Anyone know when windows 7 is due for final release? I want it now but cant be bothered with beta anymore, lol.




Also proof that I want the only one LOL.

Yet I could not go into safe mode

I could of downloaded the fix as above. I was just to mad to even think about that.....It was to a point where I didn't want vista on my machine anymore. Even tho I like vista after regedits and all the little things you turn off LOL. or add.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

Found out something important about 7 today.

Don't copy your profile over another profile. Or your old normal profile over the super admin profile.


BAD THING it can't be fixed without a reinstall.....Must be a beta bug.


----------

